# Compound and Polish - grit equivalent?



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've seen adverts for 8000 and even 12000 grit sandpaper, and I was wondering what sandpaper equivalent a compound and medium polish would be?

Is wet sanding with a 12000 grit sandpaper better than using white liquid out of a bottle?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Where have you seen these papers please? 

Cut wise remember its not all to do with "how much" something cuts, but also "how" it cuts. In other words, i have liquids that will remove 1500 grit sanding marks. But i choose to sand not compound as I'm doing a different job. Equivalent cuts, very different result. 

Honestly, if you are talking about such fine grades of paper i would be polishing. We are talking jeweling levels of cut there i really think sanding would be a total waste of time and resource


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Where have you seen these papers please?
> 
> Cut wise remember its not all to do with "how much" something cuts, but also "how" it cuts. In other words, i have liquids that will remove 1500 grit sanding marks. But i choose to sand not compound as I'm doing a different job. Equivalent cuts, very different result.
> 
> Honestly, if you are talking about such fine grades of paper i would be polishing. We are talking jeweling levels of cut there i really think sanding would be a total waste of time and resource


I think he maybe talking about micro mesh Matt. Have a look into them, very interesting stuff and leave a super consistent scratch pattern..apparently. Not used them myself as I can only find little square pads of them, mainly used in pen turning and guitar finishing etc.

To the OP, like Matt has said, going above 6000 grit and your getting into polishes and then jeweling. Id much rather use a polish on a machine than wetsand an area.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Matt, if you have a look at 3m film abrasives or 3m micron paper that should give some info.
I use them for final polishing of chisels knives etc. Scalpel sharp.
As you say, really fine polishing.
Personally, never needed anything higher than P6000 for finishing paint though.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

sunnydude959 said:


> Is wet sanding with a 12000 grit sandpaper better than using *white liquid out of a bottle*?


What is the 'white liquid out of a bottle'? 
Milk? 
Hair shampoo?
Milk of magnesia?
Ciff?
:lol:


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry I thought I replied this morning but my phone must have died of battery before I could post! 

It's basically these ones I've seen on eBay and Amazon, and yeah it's like what Sh1ner and waqasr describe.

The white liquid was generically referring to compound, medium polish, fine polish, etc without specifying which particular thing lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sh1ner said:


> Matt, if you have a look at 3m film abrasives or 3m micron paper that should give some info.
> I use them for final polishing of chisels knives etc. Scalpel sharp.
> As you say, really fine polishing.
> Personally, never needed anything higher than P6000 for finishing paint though.


I would love to try them, to give an educated answer, you know i like to stay in my lane with stuff. But i would be amazed if taking the time with such a high grit held any advantage over a really nice abrasive liquid. Now on a precision tool like a chisel, THAT i get! I used to love prepping my chisels when i was a locksmith, it was therapeutic


----------



## Woodworm. (Apr 26, 2016)

*Fine "sandpaper"*

Hi just an observation, my wife and daughter make Jewellery and I ordered some packs of fine paper up to 7000 grit for them. Very good value from Wish. Yes I understand about Wish and lots of their stuff really is crap but 10 off roughly 5x10cm for a couple of quid is fine by me (no pun intended). You've to play them though, when you find your stuff like it and then leave it, then they'll get back to you with a better price. They do a nice detailing brush, round - black handled - red collar and pressure hose joints but those came with no washers.


----------

